# Internet Connection Error 13 or 22



## gsanatar (Jan 23, 2009)

I have been trying for a week to get my new HR22-100 to connect wirelessly to the internet. My current setup in my house is a cable modem into a Netgear WNDR3300 wireless router. The DVR is connected to an Apple Airport Extreme Time Capsule.

If I restore the defaults on the dvr it gives me an incorrect IP address and incorrect subnet. It leaves the default gateway and dns blank and says that it cannot connect error 22.

If I change to advanced, and put in the correct IP, subnet, gateway and DNS I am told that it is connected to the network, but get an error message (13) that it cannot connect to the internet. I read in one of the posts that if my dns was the same as my gateway that i should obtain a DNS directly from the router (I assume the Netgear not the apple). I have done this and still get the same error 13 message.

I am not a techie, but do understand enough to be dangerous. I would appreciate any help that you can give. (I have also restarted the DVR and modem and both routers to no avail)


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Plug the apple into another pc to configure it (enter your wireless key, etc.) and make sure it connects to your router that way. Then plug it into your DVR and restore the defaults and reconnect. The only wireless bridge you can configure using the HR2x interface is the model DirecTV sells.


----------



## gsanatar (Jan 23, 2009)

The Apple Time Capsule is configured and has been working as a backup for a Mac that I have. I only moved it's physical location so that I can connect to to the DVR with an ethernet cable.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Is the DHCP server option enabled and configured properly in the Netgear?
A "restore defaults" is trying to obtain settings for the DVR from a DHCP server.


----------



## gsanatar (Jan 23, 2009)

Netgear shows "Use Router as DCHP Server" with the IP addresses from 2 to 254.


----------

